# Easy, Beginner Plants



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

What are some examples of some easy plants for beginners?


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

crypts, cabomba, rotala, java fern, java moss, giant hair grass, marimo moss balls.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Great, that helps a lot! Also, do you have any tips on growing plants in an aquarium? This is my first try


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

well if you give me some info on your tank size and whet kind of fish you have il be able to help much more, but key things are good lighting, special plant substrate, and Co2 injections (but thats not entirely necessary)


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, I don't actually have the tank set up yet, but I'm trying to get a 29 galon tank with a pair of gouramis and some loaches and tetras. If I get one, I would get fluorescent lights.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

You could easily do cryptocoryne, java fern, java moss, possibly anachris and/or hornwart, dwarf anubias, there's so much you could do  Just make sure you get some driftwood to attach the java fern and moss too


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Java Ferns, Java Moss, Crypts (Cryptocorne if you're looking it up online), Anubias, and Amazon Swords I've all had ease with, even for not knowing much about plants. Most of those are low-light plants so it shouldn't be too difficult to grow them, especially if you have a stock hood. I wouldn't worry too much about your light source if you're only doing a few plants, but all of those plants listed above will do well in a gravel substrate. Don't worry about a CO2 injection, it's not necessary unless you're doing a complete planted aquarium. Liquid fertilizer for plants is always an option to keeping them healthy.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Water sprite and Banana plants


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Chaos 553: What I was planning on having were gouramis, tetras, etc., all fish who like heavily planted tanks. With a few of the plants you listed, would they be satisfied?


----------

